

Microsoft Acquisitions flow map - joshmlewis
http://ripetungi.com/microsoft-acquisitions-and-investments/

======
sbisker
On a side note - Jess3, the firm that was smart and lucky enough to bring this
fellow on as a Director, is good.

Like, really good.

Like, this is the first time I've seen a firm delivering this much quality
infographic work of this caliber since I first heard of Stamen five years ago.

Well worth checking out their website and portfolio: <http://jess3.com/>

